# Mike Tyson Vs. Jack Dempsey



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Final run, Mike Tyson Vs. Jack Dempsey!

 For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket.

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge

The new match is between Mike Tyson and Jack Dempsey. Vote here: Have your say: Mike Tyson vs. Jack Dempsey


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

It boggles my mind that Jack Dempsey made it to the finals. I'm still voting for him...but it boggles my mind.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Also, once this is done, would you guys be interested in an MMA/UFC version of this? That one I'll try to update every Friday to keep it consistent.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Also, once this is done, would you guys be interested in an MMA/UFC version of this? That one I'll try to update every Friday to keep it consistent.


After this, I want a Chuck Norris character bracket. Would Lone Wolf McQuade be able to take Walker, Texas Ranger? Who wins if Scott James fights Matt Logan?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> After this, I want a Chuck Norris character bracket. Would Lone Wolf McQuade be able to take Walker, Texas Ranger? Who wins if Scott James fights Matt Logan?


You joke, but that sounds fun


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2018)

I think a MMA bracket thing would be fun. I'd play.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> You joke, but that sounds fun


Chuck Norris is not a joke.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 2, 2018)

Not sure what I’m doing wrong, but I can’t vote.  Put me down for Iron Mike Tyson in a very close blood-bath.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Not sure what I’m doing wrong, but I can’t vote.  Put me down for Iron Mike Tyson in a very close blood-bath.


Voted for you.
Maybe it's the browser you use?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

I do have to say, I would pay a lot of money to see this fight.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2018)

MMA brackets sound good


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2018)

After brackets, lets do a NHL Hockey brawlers bracket. Mary McSorley vs Tie Domi, etc 
"The Enforcer Brackets"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Going to give it to wednesday, then will close out the tournament.


----------

